# Sausage Party - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=84146[/img] 
*Title: Sausage Party* 

*Movie:* :2.5stars:
*Video:* :4.5stars:
*Audio:* :4.5stars:
*Extras:* :3stars: 

*HTS Overall Score:*79



[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=84154[/img]*Summary*
Wait? What did I Just see? That is pretty much the reaction of anyone I know who has ever seen “Sausage Party”. Basically it’s an animated version of “This is the End”. A Rude, crude, in your face obscene film that had me rolling in the aisles while sitting back and saying to myself “ooooooooo, should I be laughing at this?”. Conceptually speaking it’s a fabulous concept. A bunch of food who are in complete denial to the fact that they are being bought only to be EATEN! The original trailer had me laughing hysterically at the weird blend of irreverent humor and the overly stylized slasher horror model when they realize that humans are not the big saviors they think they are. Little winks to “Saving Private Ryan” and a myriad of horror movies had much completely looking forward to the film, but actual viewing is a slightly awkward experience.

“Sausage Party” tells the story of one supermarket full of unwitting food. We have the sausage Frank (Seth Rogen), his adoring hot dog bun girlfriend Brenda (Kristen Wiig) and a whole host of food all just believing that once they are purchased by the “gods” (humans) they are going to go off and live in the great beyond and have their wildest and happiest dreams come true. This dream begins to be shattered when Honey Mustard (Danny McBride) is returned to the store when a customer buys the wrong mustard to tell the tale of horrors. Sadly his experience has driven him to desperate measures and he upsets an entire shopping cart full of food (including Brenda and Frank) in a frenzied suicide attempt before he can tell the entire tale. In a frenzied and terrifying crash (hilariously rendered after a classic D-day war sequence) Brenda, Frank and several other items are ripped from their packaging, forcing them to make the long trek across the store to their own aisles.

Along the way Frank learns the terrible secret of the great beyond from Firewater (Bill Hader). The truth is that HE and a couple of the other non-perishables created the myth of the “great beyond” in order to ease the minds of all of the food who were just terrified in store. That way they could be blind to the truth and live in peace not knowing what ACTUALLY awaits them on the other side. Frank can’t believe what he’s hearing, but once he takes a detour to the BBQ section of the store he finds truth in large cook book that is stored there. Trying his best to warn the rest of the food he fails miserably when the angry food products refuse to listen to his proof. The only help he gets comes in the form of Barry (Michael Cera), a misshaped sausage who has escaped the humans clutches and comes back with a way to destroy the seemingly immortal gods. 

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=84162[/img]“Sausage Party” is….well…. an experience. I had to watch the movie at least twice to process how I felt about the whole thing. In some ways I was literally dying in the aisles while watching (even funnier was watching my friends who had NO idea that this was an R-rated movie when he and his fiancée decided to watch it with me), but the whole time I was sitting here going “I’m not even sure I should be laughing at this”! Seth Rogen is one of the kings of dirty comedies, but it’s as if he and his buddies thought that they should just go balls to the walls crazy and make the most lewd, out there, completely irreverent comedy known to man. In that respect they really did succeed past their wildest expectations. I was left in shock watching the amount of crudity and insanity unfold in front of me. Basically it was like taking the crassest parts out of every Seth Rogen comedy and blending them all together into one long string of dialog for the film. Let’s just put it this way. If you’ve seen “This is the End” then be rest assured that it was actually pretty mild in comparison to “Sausage Party”.

While the crudity and in your face jokes were the main event, there actually is some pretty funny humor in there (if you can survive the obscenity, which is a LOT). Bill Hader as Firewater and his little band of merry men steal every scene they’re in and Nick Kroll running around as a douche (yes, an ACTUAL medical douche in fact) jacked up on “roids” was priceless. However, the rest of the film suffers from just plain stupid weed humor (tons and tons of jokes about being baked while Seth Rogen does that little laugh he’s so famous for) and the VERY obvious anti-religion theme of the movie. I mean, we have a film that’s very BASIS is about food creating some myth about gods so that they can placate themselves about the horrors of reality. Then when they are confronted with the truth they’d rather stick their head in the sand. KINDA hard to miss.

The first few acts are fairly slick and stupid, but it’s the last act that just goes completely nuts and has you wondering if you’re ACTUALLY on some sort of illicit substance. It’s like the creators decided that the movie wasn’t crazy enough so let’s just lose any sense of realism and go straight for a drug crazed battle of an ending that will leave EVERYONE wondering what we’re smoking. Then of course there’s the last 8 minutes of the film where they make the rest of the third act look like child’s play. I won’t spoil the surprise, but let me say this. If you can make it through the rest of the movie the ending will absolutely flatten you. 



*Rating:* 

Rated R for strong crude sexual content, pervasive language, and drug use



*Video* :4.5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=84170[/img]The 1080p 1.85:1 AVC encoded Blu-ray looks just how one would expect from a day and date Sony release. The deeply colored animated film just pops off the screen with amazing colors and razor sharp digital animation that leaves NOTHING to the imagination (as much as you’d like it to sometimes). Colors are sharp and well saturated, with all sorts of primary colors and differing shades to make for a beautifully colored picture. Fine detail is amazing, with no signs of artifacting or jaggies to mar the image at all. Look at the reflections coming off the set of BBQ knives that crash down around Frank in the dark aisle, or the little fibers and crumbling gunk that reside on the fat druggy’s face and apartment when he takes Barry in to eat him. Blacks are deeeeeep and inky, with only a flicker of crush here and there (nothing to even worry about). My only COMPLAINT is that sometimes the colors looked a bit dim and flat comparatively. They’re still sharp and well saturated for the MOST part, but there is a dim look to the film that stays around.








*Audio* :4.5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=84178[/img]One thing I’m very slightly disappointed in Sony with is the fact that they have made it a habit to not include the Dolby Atmos track in their 4K releases with the regular Blu-ray. It’s SOOOOOOO easy to fit that Atmos track on the Blu-ray disc, but for some reason they use it as the “carrot” to get people to upgrade to the 4K UltraHD release (and I can actually see their reasoning for doing so). However, the 5.1 DTS-HD MA track is a really REALLY great mix though. If you don’t have the Amos equipment than it’s the best you can get and it certainly makes use of all 6 speakers with incredible ease. The LFE channel is alive with thunderous power and the surrounds get used quite extensively (listen to the scene where the knives fall onto Frank from the BBQ dark aisle. The sound of the blades impacting hits on both sides of the listening position with eerie accuracy). Dialog is strong and clean and the music blends seamlessly with the rest of the track.











*Extras* :3stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=84186[/img]
• The Booth
• The Great Beyond
• The Pitch
• Shock and Awe: How Did This Get Made?
• Animation Imaginatorium
• Good Food Gag Reel
• Line-O-Rama







*Overall:* :4stars:

I’m not sure whether to actually recommend “Sausage Party” or not. In fact I actually can’t give a recommendation one way or the other, but rather say that I think it’s completely subjective. If you’re not a fan of crude humor and obscenity than it’s certainly go its funny moments, but even I had my moments where I felt a big uncomfortable (and it takes a LOOOOOOOOOT to make me uncomfortable). So I don’t want to say “skip it” being that I did laugh myself silly at times, but warn those who would proceed to do so with caution and temper your expectations based on my warnings. Audio and video are awesome both in the Blu-ray and 4K release and the extras are fairly decent. Proceed with warnings.


*Additional Information:*

Starring: Seth Rogen, Kristen Wiig, Jonah Hill, Bill Hader, Nick Kroll
Directed by: Greg Tiernan, Conrad Vernon
Written by: Kyle Hunter, Ariel Shaffir
Aspect Ratio: 1.85:1 AVC
Audio: English: DTS-HD MA 5.1, English Descriptive Service 5.1 Dolby Digital
Studio: Sony
Rated: R
Runtime: 89 Minutes 
Blu-ray Release Date: November 8th 2016


*Buy Sausage Party On 4K Blu-ray at Amazon*
*Buy Sausage Party On Blu-ray at Amazon*




*Recommendation: Proceed with Caution​*







More about Mike


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you Mike. No Atmos track but on a good note I'll be able to cross mix starting Monday. DD+ NEURAL :X 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------

